# Piedmont Info



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

I am on Spring Break next week and I am going to Piedmont for the first time. I primarily fish with bass lures, but I am happy with anything that bites it I was figuring to start by the dam first and then work my around. I have heard Essex Bay (Cove) is good also. any other info would be great. Thanks


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

If you are bass fishing start in essox bay. 
You could fish that bay all day


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

RH1 said:


> If you are bass fishing start in essox bay.
> You could fish that bay all day


thanks for the info


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

No problem.


----------



## RipitHard (Sep 28, 2014)

Info regarding Piedmont ramps: The marina ramp will be closed on April 10-11, because they will be putting in the houseboats that weekend. There is multiple tournaments scheduled at the Reynolds ramp over the weekend. Most likely, that ramp will be jam-packed. It might be advisable to launch mid-day, if you can find a parking spot.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I have witnessed the insurrection of houseboats at Piedmont , and it is truly a frickin goat rope.
Where they recruited the people who perform this task is beyond me. My advice would be to stay as far away as humanly possible.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Specwar said:


> I have witnessed the insurrection of houseboats at Piedmont , and it is truly a frickin goat rope.
> Where they recruited the people who perform this task is beyond me. My advice would be to stay as far away as humanly possible.



A lot of them are from the Sugarcreek area....


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Hatchetman said:


> A lot of them are from the Sugarcreek area....


Well, that explains it.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

I went today. Caught 1 Bass lost two others and had a nice size muskie follow me to the boat. It was nice and relaxing


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

It’s the most relaxing lake I fish.


----------



## RipitHard (Sep 28, 2014)

Insanely tough fishing last week. Saugeye and Crappie were hard to find. Caught 5 sub-30" muskies and lost a Pig. 6 consecutive days of fishing. The Houseboats are all in. Parking at Marina should be fine now. Saugeyes should turn on soon. Good Luck to all.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I was out there Saturday in my kayak for a couple hours, mainly fished shoreline cover for crappie. Had a few hits, caught 1 good sized bluegill. Where I was fishing, water temp was about 60. Almost feel like the water warmed up too fast last week. Talked to a few bass guys, they said they werent catching anything either. Will be back out this weekend with the boat and will give it another go.


----------



## Buckeye3405 (Dec 19, 2018)

I like to take my Sun Dolphin sportsman 8’ boat to Essex bay. Great bay to fish.


----------

